

W3Schools Hider: Hide W3Schools results from Google searches - openjck
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/w3schools-hider/

======
openjck
Also available for Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/w3schools-
hider/ig...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/w3schools-
hider/igiahejkpbnbnekdaefddmdceocmjpll?hl=en-US)

------
olsonea
'foo -site:w3schools.com' works just as well, does it not?

~~~
tethis
Not if you have to type that out every single time...

